# 4 Speed Console



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a '65 GTO with a '64 stock console and a Hurst competition plus shifter.

How can I fit this console onto this shifter? Do I have to get a stock shifter or can I make it work?

I hate to chop the console. If I can't get it to fit I'll try to sell it.

Thanks.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i would try to get an original shifter if you really want to have the '64 console. choppin it would be a sin to me. does your comp. plus shifter have round stock steel shift arm? i have an original '65 shifter somewhere in my parts boxes, but i dont think its in too good shape. rickm.


----------



## ButchsGTO (Oct 4, 2012)

No, my stick dosen't have a round shaft, is a rectangular steel shaft.

If you can find your '65 stick, would you like to sell it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would keep the console and install a Hurst Competition Plus shifter that is period-correct for the car. They are round handled, and are just as good as the universal unit you are now running. They are out there. Or, you could unbolt, bend, and re-chrome your present shifter handle to fit. Or, sell the console and run a boot. Chopping a rare and sought after original console is a no-no!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ButchsGTO said:


> No, my stick dosen't have a round shaft, is a rectangular steel shaft.
> 
> If you can find your '65 stick, would you like to sell it?


you can probably find one in better shape then mine on ebay. just make sure its a '64 or '65 round steel arm shifter. it should have part # 9781846 stamped on housing. the '64 will be a plain round arm without the hurst emblem. hurst DOES make a reproduction shifter, but its for non console cars. ames sells it and its expensive. my shifter is mechanically ok for its age, but the chrome is crappy and the last couple of threads for the shifter ball are broken off. otherwise, i would use it on my '65. good luck. rickm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My buddy got his re-chromed for $35. It looks like new...couldn't believe the cost!


----------

